# Got my new Western HTS installed!



## KM81

Bought a new Western HTS last week and had it installed today. Put front and rear Timbren's in as well. (Timbren install was a PITA!)


----------



## Banksy

That is a sweet looking rig. You do mostly or all resi's?


----------



## Spucel

Looks good!


----------



## NickT

Like the red on the light bar


----------



## KM81

Banksy;1317783 said:


> That is a sweet looking rig. You do mostly or all resi's?


This will be a dedicated city driveway truck. No spreader. Just small skinny driveways.


----------



## kevlars

Sweet rig!! Those DuraTracs will serve you well plowing. I love mine.

kevlars


----------



## KM81

I cant believe we have not had any snow this year! WTF! I cant wait to use this thing!


----------



## Curro

KM81;1393433 said:


> I cant believe we have not had any snow this year! WTF! I cant wait to use this thing!


Yeah man I feel the same way, first season with a plow on my Wrangler and I still cant use it! I'm over in Syracuse and we are usaully buried this time of year. Nice rig btw..


----------



## V10F250SD

ur plow looks nicee on that truck.. 
i just plowed first small storm in NYC with wrangler and was very happy with mine.

your 4.0 will def. kick ass with that straight 6 engine i got alil caravan 3.8 in mine and i did great doing lots and driveways.
lemme know how ur truck does in the snow when it happens.... 

later mann.


----------



## KM81

My Jeep is a 2009. I have the 3.8L V6 in mine as well. It plows great. I will never go back to a F250.


----------

